# Is there anything I can do?



## hoppy (Nov 4, 2010)

I am an idiot. Without doing enough research, I got 4 duboisi juvies for my 150g. These are the only fish in there. My mistakes are many. First is not nearly enough fish. I read that I should have 15-40. The maximum is beyond my reach financially and even the minimum I would have to get over time, say 4-6 months. Second, the substrate is crushed coral, not sand. I have a small ammount of driftwod in the tank and while plenty of rock, they tend to be big pieces that would have to be broken up into smaller ones. Water, filtration and food are no problem. The obvious big problem is numbers.
Can this be saved/fixed?? or should I return the fish??


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

Just to let you know cichlids are like people, while everyone has rules those are more guide lines, each cichlid will be different. I only have a single duboisi in my 36g cichlid. Also to help add more africans around the same age and size. You want them to grow up together. My tank has only 2 of the same cichlid rest are different. other than that keep em see what they are gonna do. Good luck


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

i have only a male and female duboisi in my community, so that's not neccesarily a strict rule to follow. just make sure that as they mature, remove extra males. they are hyperaggressive to other male duboisi


----------

